# Sterilizing Nets



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone has ideas on how to sterilize fish nets to reduce / eliminate cross contamination between tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out Rachel O'Leary you tube video on Disinfecting aquarium equipment as it gives a good visual explanation.

I usually suggest 10 parts water to 1 part plain regular bleach. It's also good for other non-porous aquarium equipment. Be sure to rinse after cleaning and don't forget any dechlorinator as a soak to remove the bleach!


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Deeda!


----------

